# female viagra



## boots3236 (Jul 17, 2012)

From a womens point of view I would like to know is there anything a women can take that would boost her sex drive? If so, WHAT IS IT??


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think there's any kind of prescription or at least they haven't prescribed anything to me over the years that I've been complaining.... My gyn suggested the just do it approach, and my primary care physician suggested my H just be patient. 

I would like to know the answer too..


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

for starters stop thinking about thinking about feeling about conceptualizing it. erase your mind. follow your body get nasty.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

boots3236 said:


> From a womens point of view I would like to know is there anything a women can take that would boost her sex drive? If so, WHAT IS IT??


Considering what's going on in your other thread, you may not want to boost your wife's sex drive.

Seriously though, what would have done it for me would have been to equally share the burdens. I just couldn't get turned on when I was working 70 hours weekly and doing all the household duties......while he surfed the internet and played video games. That definitely diminished my sex drive. No pills were going to fix that.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Chocolate? Strawberries? Perhaps chocolate, strawberries and a glass of wine? *grin*


----------



## boots3236 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I was just curious.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Have not read all the replies but...

If there were a safe effective version it would be a household name and the inventor could buy the world 10x over LOL 

Seriously birth controll will crush libido try to get off of it.

If you can swing it a weekend away or a local hotel or just a date. Women who feel loved and cherished and/or are relaxed are more open to sex. Stress is bad for women's libido. 

For my wife...kissing and or contact. Even if she professes to not be in the mood i ask for a kiss as a consolation. Now mind you she knows i am content to roll over and go to sleep... sometimes it results in sex. 

Try excersize, blood flows EVERYWHERE and makes you feel good.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

kind of a misnomer here

Viagra doesn't increase drive, it enables you to perform 

thus Lube would be the female equivalent


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old is she?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

boots3236 said:


> From a womens point of view I would like to know is there anything a women can take that would boost her sex drive? If so, WHAT IS IT??


Liqour lol just kidding


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> kind of a misnomer here
> 
> Viagra doesn't increase drive, it enables you to perform
> 
> thus Lube would be the female equivalent


You're right, Viagra does not increase drive. It only serves to make sure that the mechanics of the blood flow works the way it is supposed to. A more apt comparison would be with a feminine product called Excite. It is use on the clitoris to help stimulate blood flow and increase sensation in that area.


----------



## DangerousCurves (Jul 18, 2012)

I exercise and take Evening Primrose to boost my libido. I read somewhere that Evening Primrose helps with pms symptoms, vaginal dryness and increases a woman's orgasm, and I have to agree with all of that. I've been taking it for years. Of course, lots of foreplay helps, too.

Here's an article about Primrose to help:
Primrose Oil - Aphrodisiac for Men and Women | Futurescopes.com


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It's my understanding the same thing that gives men their drive gives women their drive...testosterone. Look up natural remedies to help with testosterone production...I expect the same things that are recommended for men could be followed by women. 

Exercise has to be way up there on the list. Besides helping with cardio vascular which will improve the ability to deliver bloodflow to the places it's needed it helps destress, it helps with body image, it helps with flexibility and I believe it helps with testosterone production. 

I expect the biggest killers of drive, besides poor health, are stress and not enough sleep.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Drive is mediated by testosterone but I have also noticed that a large bank account can have the same effect.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> Drive is mediated by testosterone but I have also noticed that a large bank account can have the same effect.


Funny and true.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Well Viagra opens blood vessels like stated already but it does not increase desire. The only proven drug is plan old testosterone. Too much would cause side effects like facial hair but I'm sure her doctor knows the proper amount for her age and weight. 

But yes testosterone is the only thing for now.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Two things to try that are OTC are DHEA (25mg or 50mg tablets), and L-Arginine (500 mg or 1000mg). These can be had at any CVS, Walgreen's etc.

Do a Google search on these two supplements. There is some evidence that they actually work. DHEA seems to work well for my wife, it also seems to help her lose/maintain her weight.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I suspect DHEA and L-Arginine help raise your natural testosterone. L-Arginine I know is an ingredient in most boosters that guys buy.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

L-Arginine is an amino acid that promotes blood flow and arterial wall flexibility. It is a precursur to elevated NO (Nitric Oxide) levels in the blood, which is a requirment for erectile function (both male AND female erectile function).


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

boots3236 said:


> From a womens point of view I would like to know is there anything a women can take that would boost her sex drive? If so, WHAT IS IT??


I don't think enhancement pills would have the same effect on a woman's sex drive, because the part that needs to be stimulated most is her brain. A man who is skilled in doing this prior to / during foreplay is the greatest aphrodisiac I know of


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> I don't think enhancement pills would have the same effect on a woman's sex drive, because the part that needs to be stimulated most is her brain. A man who is skilled in doing this prior to / during foreplay is the greatest aphrodisiac I know of


So ecstasy, then?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> I don't think enhancement pills would have the same effect on a woman's sex drive, because the part that needs to be stimulated most is her brain. A man who is skilled in doing this prior to / during foreplay is the greatest aphrodisiac I know of


I agree with that. There are things however that prevent desire like medications (anti depressants are worst) poor diet, lack of physical activity which could be eliminated. From an emotional standpoint there are things to like thinking all xxx wants you for is sex or not being in love.

I know I'm a broken record but testosterone is the reason men want sex more than women from a biological sense. It's the only thing that studies have conclusively shown improves sex drive in women.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

boots3236 said:


> From a womens point of view I would like to know is there anything a women can take that would boost her sex drive? If so, WHAT IS IT??


Emotionally connecting with her. It's the biggest turn on of all.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> So ecstasy, then?


Never tried it


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> So ecstasy, then?


If it's not a physical problem then sure ecstasy might work. From what I understand, ecstasy makes you love the world and everyone in general and therefore you are in a loving mood which a lot of the time makes you want to be physically close.

The problem I see with ecstasy is that it's illegal so who knows what you actually are taking.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> If it's not a physical problem then sure ecstasy might work. From what I understand, ecstasy makes you love the world and everyone in general and therefore you are in a loving mood which a lot of the time makes you want to be physically close.
> 
> The problem I see with ecstasy is that it's illegal so who knows what you actually are taking.


MDMA's just one of many iso- and pseudo- phenylethylamine (the active ingredient in chocolate addiction) amphetamines. Yes they can be very dangerous. They could probably be legalized, refined and made into prescription drugs much like viagra - which aren't lifesaving either.


----------

